
Stackoverflow is removing Hot Meta Posts from front page - threecoins
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/387546/we-re-removing-hot-meta-posts-from-stack-overflows-sidebar-for-now-moderator?cb=1
======
Kifot
I'd rather have Hot Network Questions removed, as instead of reading a SO
answer I need I always end up distracted by "How would a sea turtle end up on
its back?" kind of questions on the right side

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
I’ve actually thought about an extension to hide that box as it’s also a
rather constant source of distraction for me; more than I’d normally like to
admit at least.

~~~
jobigoud
If you have uBlock Origin you can right click in that part of the sidebar and
do "Block element". This will enter the "element picker" mode and in the
bottom right you can see the cosmetic filter you are creating. Here "###hot-
network-questions". Hit create to hide the block you don't want to see.

If you have never used that feature, it's great! It allows you to visually
pick and hide unwanted blocks, like say, the Youtube sidebar. To unhide the
blocks you can go to the main icon of uB and at the bottom of the menu you
have "toggle cosmetic filtering for this site". To remove that specific filter
entirely, you can go to uB main dashboard > My filters.

~~~
cerberusss
This. StackOverflow is meant for work purposes, in my case. I don't want to be
distracted by questions about D&D. I'd click on those and then get sucked into
hugely interesting but in the end, time wasting reading.

